# how to improve your bench press



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

alright everyone. was just wondering if you knew of any decent articles about how to improve your bench press.i mean ino the basic principles etc. but need a more indepth article. specifically 1rm

thanks alot:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Watch Rodney Roller's video on MD.


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


>


 cheers mate will have a look

reps:thumbup1:


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

thats good mate. but i mean like a programme. like ME day dynamic effort day and what i would do regarding supporting exercises etc..

thanks though


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

No need to get too in depth unless have a decent bench already, ie if under 100kg 2x bw is a good marker, if heavier then a little less than 2x bw.

If you arent at that level just benching should give fairly rapid gains.

Flat bench, lower end work (were most people will fail raw), triceps, prehab work.

Eg bench 100kg 5r x 4s, dbell bench 30kg 6-8r x 3s, front raises 20kg 10-15r x 3s, tri extensions 6-12r x 3s, some form of external rotation for a couple of sets.

Work on perfecting technique. Plenty of bench technique and bench related articles on www.elitefts.com

Add weight each week, mix reps up a bit, keep a record of what you do and then beat it next session. If feeling burned out take a week off flat and dbell bench and up reps and lower weight on assistance without going to failure.

There is no magic article you just need to get stronger.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

best way to gain a better bench -

find your 1rm

then go to 60 PERCENT of that if you're a beginner and do 5x8. the reason you are going to 60 percent and not 80 is to let your body adapt to the routine. each week chuck a 1.25kg on a side. after a few weeks when you're getting to near your 80 percent max you'll start struggling on the 5x8 but keep at it. keep chucking 1.25kg on a side each week until you are failing on your last one or two sets. when this is the case, don't chuck any more weight on. each week keep doing that same weight until you can just about do the 5x8. after that, again chuck another 1.25 on and keep continuing this whole process.

this definately works, proven. have taught other people to do it, and use it myself.

unfortunately i dont train on bench much as i train mainly for deadlift so i can't say i have an absolutely amazing bench (if i continued this programme i would have)....but trust me, this will work.

then what i'd do after a couple of months change the routine to the raw 5x5 and smash the weights. changing the routine will also put your body into shock and you'll gain fast.

if you're new to benching, well any weights, gains come quicker first of all than you think....i remember when i first was benching, i struggled on 50kg for 1 set of 8. by the end of 2 months i was on 65kg for 5x8!

i don't know what i'd be now, probably only 120 which is minute compared to quite a few poeple. there's probably people on here smashing the 250 mark. but stick at it mate and you'll get there


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dig said:


> No need to get too in depth unless have a decent bench already, ie if under 100kg 2x bw is a good marker, if heavier then a little less than 2x bw.
> 
> If you arent at that level just benching should give fairly rapid gains.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## justwhitey (Jun 13, 2010)

I tend to find a weight i'm comfortable with, 10/12 reps * 3.. then add more weights every week or two


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Dig said:


> No need to get too in depth unless have a decent bench already, ie if under 100kg 2x bw is a good marker, if heavier then a little less than 2x bw.
> 
> If you arent at that level just benching should give fairly rapid gains.
> 
> ...


X 3


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Good vid, will make me think about my bench tomorrow.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Dig said:


> *No need to get too in depth unless have a decent bench already, ie if under 100kg 2x bw is a good marker*, if heavier then a little less than 2x bw.
> 
> If you arent at that level just benching should give fairly rapid gains.
> 
> ...


I think that is not right 2 x bodyweight for bench, I would say 1.5 times BW for bench and 2 - 2.5BW on squats and deads.

I am 90kg and hit 140kg for 1, no way I am gonna get 180KG BENCH, I consider my bench a good bench.

Unless powerlifter and may have different ratios


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

danny187 said:


> I think that is not right 2 x bodyweight for bench, I would say 1.5 times BW for bench and 2 - 2.5BW on squats and deads.
> 
> I am 90kg and hit 140kg for 1, no way I am gonna get 180KG BENCH, I consider my bench a good bench.
> 
> Unless powerlifter and may have different ratios


I agree!!!!

IM 85kg and have a done a 4plates a side bench for 1 rep on smith machine totalling 169kg, i but my average is 130kg for 6 reps on flat. I got close but not quite there,

Weight is one thing but reps are another, I increased my bench by doing individual dumbbell press holding hand in lower abbs and then pressing,

I do 6 reps on each side starting at say 30kg and go up by 5kg untill i get to 55kg my current best for as many as i can do best is 5 on right 4 on left  but that increased my bench from 2plates aside to 3 plates a side in no time!!!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

danny187 said:


> I think that is not right 2 x bodyweight for bench, I would say 1.5 times BW for bench and 2 - 2.5BW on squats and deads.
> 
> I am 90kg and hit 140kg for 1, no way I am gonna get 180KG BENCH, I consider my bench a good bench.
> 
> Unless powerlifter and may have different ratios


Well I'm natty and can bench 160X2 at 95kg . On keto at the moment so in 2 month will be 87-89kg and still will be able to bench the same couse my strengh stays the same on keto,only endurance is f****. So I think it is possible to bench x2 bwh34r: :turned:


----------

